# Happy Birthday John Lanier



## PB Moderating Team (Jul 27, 2011)

1 member is celebrating a birthday today:

-John Lanier (born 1981, Age: 30)


Happy Birthday!


----------



## baron (Jul 27, 2011)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## ADKing (Jul 27, 2011)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Rev. Todd Ruddell (Jul 27, 2011)

May the Lord grant you many more years in His service.


----------



## Berean (Jul 27, 2011)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## rbcbob (Jul 27, 2011)

Happy Birthday John!


----------



## MLCOPE2 (Jul 27, 2011)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## JML (Jul 27, 2011)

Thank you all. That sure is a funny looking number in front of that 0. 

Josh, we enjoyed seeing you as well.


----------

